# Worldmark Indio



## mrsstats (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone have the floor plans for this resort.  Can't view on the website unless you are an owner.  Thanks


----------



## ronparise (Jan 19, 2013)

I dont see the floor plans on the Worldmark site, but Wyndham just took some units into their system and posted these on the Wyndham site












This is a big resort wit about 15 different kinds of units. The following  is from the Worldmark site

Unit Types & Descriptions
Studio: Queen murphy bed in living area. Mini kitchen with two burner stove and no oven. Maximum occupancy 2.

Studio - Special Needs: Queen murphy bed in living area. Mini-kitchen with two burner stove and no oven. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in Shower. Unit is on the ground floor. Maximum occupancy 2.

One Bedroom: King in master, queen murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy 4.

One Bedroom - Special Needs: King in master, queen murphy bed in living area. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in Shower. Maximum occupancy 4.

Two Bedroom Queen: King in master, queen in second bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy 6.

Two Bedroom - Special Needs Twin: King in master, twins in second bedroom, queen murphy bed in the living area. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in Shower. Unit on the ground floor.Maximum occupancy 6.

Two Bedroom Twin: King in master, twins in second bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy 6.

Three Bedroom: King in master, queen in second, twins in third bedroom, queen murphy bed in the living area. Two Bathrooms. Maximum occupancy 8.

Three Bedroom - Special Needs: King in master, queen in second, twins in third bedroom, queen murphy bed in the living area. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in Shower.Unit on the ground floor.Maximum occupancy 8.

Penthouse - Three Bedroom: King in Master, King in second bedroom and twin beds in the third bedroom. Unit has hot tubspa on deck. Maximum occupancy 6.

Penthouse - Three Bedroom - Special Needs: King in master, king in second, twins in third bedroom. Spa on deck, grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in Shower. Maximum occupancy 6.

Presidential - Three Bedroom: 2 master suites both with King beds and whirlpools in the bathrooms. Twins in third bedroom and a hot tubspa on deck. Maximum occupancy 6.

Presidential - Three Bedroom - Special Needs: 2 master suites both with King beds and whirlpools in the bathrooms. Twins in third bedroom and a spa on deck. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in Shower. Maximum occupancy 6.

Presidential - Four Bedroom: 2 master suites both with King beds an whirlpools in the bathrooms,twins in third and twins in fourth bedroom. Hot tub Spa on deck. Maximum occupancy 8.

Presidential - Four Bedroom - Special Needs: 2 master suites both with King beds an whirlpools in the bathrooms, twins in third and twins in fourth bedroom. Spa on deck. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in Shower. Maximum occupancy 8.


----------

